# Thanksgiving turkey smoking temperature?



## hawkeye brando (Nov 20, 2014)

First time post for this guy!  This is also my first turkey on the smoker, and I'm struggling to decide what temperature to smoke it at.  My plan is to brine for 24 hours, smoke uncovered for the first few hours, and then cover with butter and wrap.  What I don't know is what temp to smoke at.  

I see that Jeff recommends smoking at 240 degrees, while others recommend 325 degrees.  What does everyone think and why?  Have you had better results with one or the other?  I'd appreciate any advice that you have to offer!

Brandon


----------



## rsnovi (Nov 20, 2014)

I recently did my first turkey breast bone in at 300 degrees.  the highest my smoker would go.  I thought the skin was decent and the meat was great.

I didn't cover the skin and it was a nice color.  Used peach wood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Hawkeye

Here is a step by step. PM me with any questions.  B

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171145/bds-pre-holiday-smoked-turkey-a-foamheart-request


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 21, 2014)

A subjective decision. Do you want crisp skin , then high temps.-300*F to 325*F.

If you have an Electric. unit , you'll only attain about 275*F . Skin will be soft and chewy .

Got a propane or charcoal unit , go high... same with wood , but watch for spikes with coal or wood.

Be sure to cook the Breast to 165*F Internal Temp. and the Legs/Thighs to 170*F ,use a probe therm. to track temps. and leave the lid closed or 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Have fun and  . . .


----------



## themule69 (Nov 21, 2014)

OH crap! Now Stan is taking people to the wood shed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hawkeye brando (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  I've got a Rec Tec pellet smoker, so I can hit whatever temperature I need.  I'm just torn about which way to go.  Thinking I might start out low, around 230, to get some good smoke, and then crank it up to 325.  I think I'll re-decide wrapping after a couple hours and what my skin is looking like.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 22, 2014)




----------

